# Entering my first compition



## trevthebear (Jun 14, 2012)

The title says it all. I'm finally going to enter my first comp in September, it will give me time to dial in my cooking times and recipies. I'm a bit nervious but I know once I'm on site and set up I will be better. The comp is BBQ on the Bow in Calgary Alberta Canada, so if anyone is around stop by and say hi.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 14, 2012)

Well best of fortunes on the comp trail. Its a highly addictive hobby best reserved for rich folks. Course everybody knows all you Canadians are rich folks eh? Object is to go out and have some fun. Try to eavesdrop on the big boys. You be surprised what can been learned once they get a few shots of Yukon Jack down the gullet and the smell of wood smoke fills the air. That stuff made me fall plumb out of Bambi Stand once upon a time. Try to pretend how much money you would spend on golf or boats..scuba diving in the Caribbean..hanging out in the titty bars etc. The greenbacks come out of the wallet a bit easier in that frame of mind.


----------



## Texas 1836 (Jun 15, 2012)

Good luck Trev!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jun 15, 2012)

#1 Rule...

HAVE FUN!

BOB


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 16, 2012)

Never been a competitor, but I'm betting rule #2 is HAVE FUN or maybe it is DRINK BEER and then have more FUN


----------



## Max1 (Jun 19, 2012)

I am with the Beer rule!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jun 19, 2012)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Never been a competitor, but I'm betting rule #2 is HAVE FUN or maybe it is DRINK BEER and then have more FUN


Hmmm?  
Isn't drinking beer fun?

The rules are Always...

#1  Have FUN!  (This includes whatever is done @ a contest to make it fun for all.)

#2  Cook the BEST BBQ that you can cook on that particular day.

#3  Don't EVER mix up the order of rules #1 and #2.
   

BOB


----------



## trevthebear (Jul 18, 2012)

Well I have been practising hard. My pork butt worked out awsome and I had to do 2 brisket cooks to get it to where I wanted it. So now I have to work on ribs and chicken. Only a month and a half out from the contest so I'm hopeing to fit in a full on competition cooking practise. I recently found out that there is more at stake with winning Grand champion. For the contest you get 2 grand and a 2 night stay at a vineyard in British Columbia but winning GC also gets you an automatic invite to the JACK!!!!! And the American Royal invitational !!!!!!


----------

